# Cinta Tools



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone used the Cinta Boxes and if so are they any good? I would like to see the design up a little closer. Are they made in china?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had their pump for 3 years without a problem. They make great tools!


----------

